# 2nd Annual Companion & Sporting Dog Snake Avoidance Clinic



## AngieMaroul (May 28, 2016)

On Saturday, July 23, 2016, we will be holding our 2nd Annual Snake Avoidance Clinic from 7am to 9am at 8911 Paula Lane, Dickinson, TX 77539. Dogs will be introduced to the sight, smell, and sound of rattlesnakes, water moccasins, and copperheads in a controlled environment. When the dog alerts on the snake, they will be given a brief correction from an e-collar that will cause them to associate it's delivery as being from the snake.

For your convenience, we will have snake vaccines onsite which will be administered by a veterinary professional at a cost of approximately $18-$20 per dose. If this is your dog's first time to get the vaccine, you will be responsible for getting a booster two weeks later at your local vet. If your dog has had the vaccine before, this will serve as your required 12 month booster.

The cost shown on the registration page of the website includes a convenience fee of $5 for paying with a card, which will appear on your purchase as fixed shipping.

NOTE: 
- $25 of your pre-registration payment per dog is considered a non-refundable deposit.
- Walk-ups are welcome the day of the event, but no checks will be accepted. Cash/credit only. $5 will be added to credit purchases.

In addition to the clinic and vaccines, we will also offer basic sporting dog supplies and breakfast concessions.

If you have any additional questions regarding the clinic, please email us at [email protected], or call us at 832-385-8792 or 713-825-1992.

To register your dog for the clinic, click here.

25 dogs currently registered with 7 weeks left till the event.


----------

